# Hello everyone!



## Douglas Yassen (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello,

My name is Douglas Yassen. I have been playing music since I was in the 6th grade (12 years ago now). I play the cello with the most proficiency, then piano, then voice. Originally I am for San Angelo TX, a decent sized town of almost 100,000 in West Texas. I have been composing music of all kinds for about 9 years now. I am currently finishing my degree at Texas Tech University in Lubbock. My degrees will be in Music Composition and Music Education where I have studied under Dr. Mei-Fang Lin, and Pf. Jeffery Lastrapes. Currently I am in the DFW area finishing the education portion of my degree with student teaching and will graduate this August. Afterwards, I will be moving to Seattle to study film scoring under Hummie Mann through the Seattle Film Institute.

Thank you for reading. If you are interested in contacting me don't be afraid to I would love to meet more fellow musicians.


----------



## cadalac (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome Douglas and good luck with your undertakings!


----------



## Douglas Yassen (Feb 25, 2013)

cadalac @ 24th February said:


> Welcome Douglas and good luck with your undertakings!



Thanks Cadalac!


----------

